# DSL mit rp-pppoe oder nach gentoo-pppoe Kurzanleitung

## moogli

Hallo Leute,

nach dem lesen der vielen DSL Threads im Forum stelle ich fest, das sehr viele für DSL den rp-pppoe nutzen und kaum einer nach der Kurzanleitung für DSL auf http://www.gentoo.de vorgeht (ohne rp-pppoe).

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen rp-pppoe und der anderen vorgehensweise, welche Vorteile bietet das eine bzw. das andere?

Ist es nur die einfache Konfiguration mit rp-pppoe oder ist hier auch ein Performancegewinn festzustellen?

Bin mal gespannt auf Eure Antworten und bedanke mich im voraus.

Gruss

Moogli

----------

## Basti_litho

Also ich hab's nach der Anleitung bei gentoo.de gemacht, leider mit ein paar kleinen ergänzungen (musste noch passwort und Benutzernamen in die pap-secrets eintragen.

Seitdem läuft alles einwandfrei, war eigentlich aus sehr einfache  :Very Happy: 

Zu Performance unterschieden kann ich leider nichts sagen da ich noch nie mit rp gearbeitet hab.

mfg

----------

